# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  I'm looking for help with my T level test

## gte

Hi,

I saw the doctor today and he gave me a form to go get blood work for my testosterone levels to see if I am a candidate for testosterone therapy . I've read the "your doctor, your pusher" article, but I am not a drinker. What else can I do to decrease my T level for this test to help ensure I'll be eligible?

Thanks!

----------


## zeusmarada

Sleep deprivation can wreck T levels, that's for sure. Then again, it's never fun to stay up all night (if you're not drinking with ladies, when you're freaking young, that is).

----------


## Joco71

At your age there is a good chance your T levels will be low without doing anything? Just a thought.

----------

